
Indian startups growth going black hat is disappointing - sunnykgupta
https://icodestartups.com/im-ashamed-of-these-indian-startups-hijacking-browser-history/
======
sunnykgupta
The article mentions in detail how two startups have been trying to hold their
visitors hostage by not letting them leave their websites. (Calling this
browser history hijacking)

